# Επιπρόσθετα > Ενέργεια: Εξοικονόμιση, Άλλες Μορφές Παραγωγής >  >  Σόμπα pellet

## leosedf

Καλησπέρα!
Ήθελα να ρωτήσω αν κάποιος έχει εμπειρία με αυτές τις σόμπες, μου ζήτησαν να ψάξω για ένα σπίτι γνωστού 80-100 τετραγωνικά αλλά έχω ακούσει ότι δεν είναι όλες καλές.
Έχει κανείς παραπάνω εμπειρία και ίσως να προτείνει μερικές για να δούμε? Αν γίνεται να υπάρχει καλή σχέση απόδοσης/τιμής διότι δεν υπάρχουν πολλά χρήματα.
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## MitsoulasFm

κοιταξε εμεις στο χωριο αρχες 2012 ειχαμε παρει μια σομπα πελλετ στην αρχη καλα αλλα εκαιγε πολυ πελλετ και δεν ζεσταινε ολο τον χωρο 75 τετραγωνικα περιπου και ετσι πηραμε ξυλοσομπα και ποιο οικονομικη και ζεσταινεσαι καλυτερα

----------

leosedf (20-11-12)

----------


## dromilious

κι εμεις ξυλοσομπα πηραμε,βεβαια ακομη δεν την εχουμε συνδεσει,οταν θα ξεκινησει η λειτουργια της θα σας ενημερωσω.

----------

leosedf (20-11-12)

----------


## leosedf

Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις.
Αυτό ρωτάω τελικά: Υπάρχει κάτι το αποδοτικό ?

----------


## MitsoulasFm

βεβαιως υπαρχει εμεις με την ξυλοσομπα το μισο το σπιτι εγεινε φουρνος,,τωρα με την πελλετ για να πιασει αυτη την θερμοκρασια πρεπει να ριξεις πολλη βιομαζα μεσα ενω με ενα κουτσουρο ζεσταινεσαι και καταρχας οι σομπες πελλετ ειναι ακριβοτερες απο τις ξυλοσομπες

----------

leosedf (20-11-12)

----------


## sakisr

Οι σομπες pellet ειναι πρακτικες γιατι η βιομαζα ειναι πιο ευκολη στην αποθηκευση και σχετικα στη τιμη.Φυσικα οι ξυλοσομπες ειναι πιο φτηνες αλλα προβλεπεται μεγαλη αυξηση στη τιμη των ξυλων και ειναι δυσκολη η αποθηκευση αλλα και ευρεση καλων ξυλων γιατι λογω της μεγαλης ζητησης η ποιοτητα εχει πεσει πολυ.
Εγω προσωπικα θα προτεινα ξυλοσομπα για τον ιδιο λογο που προτεινει και ο Μιτσουλας.
Παντως για 100 τετραγωνικα μια σομπα ειναι πολυ λιγη.Πιο καλα δυο μικρες σε καιρια σημεια του σπιτιου για να μοιραζεται η θερμανση και θα γινεται και περισσοτερη οικονομια στα καυσιμα.

----------

leosedf (20-11-12)

----------


## taxideytis

με το πέλλετ (αερόθερμη) απλά  πάιρνεις 10-15% παραπάνω απο τα τετραγωνικά σου...πρέπει να έχεις ενιαίο χώρο και φυσικά είναι πλήρως αυτοματοποιημένη.
Επίσης η χώρα κατασκευής, η ποιότητα του πελλετ, η καθαριότητα οι μονώσεις και πάει λέγοντας...
Βασικό επίσης ...σε τι χώρο θα εγκατασταθεί; διαμέρισμα ή μονοκατοικία;

αν έχει και μονοσωλήνιο σύστημα καλοριφέρ κοιτάς για σόμπα που συνδέεται με αυτό...

----------

leosedf (20-11-12)

----------


## picdev

πριν λίγο καιρό το έψαχνα να βάλω στο σπίτι, και είχα μιλήσει με ένα μέλος που έχει πάρει μια κινέζικη και του είχε βγει καλή,
μετά απο διάβασμα στο energ.gr κατάλαβα οτι αν πάρεις κινέζικη είναι θέμα λότο τι θα σου τύχει, 
οι κινέζικες φένονται εξωτερικά ίδιες αλλά είναι ένα κλασικό κινέζικο φασόν,
υπάρχει λοιπόν ένας εισαγωγέας-βιοτέχντης στο βόλο, που παίρνεις τις σόμπες αλλά της τεστάρει, μέχρι καινούρια προγράμματα έχει γράψει για τους controller, τις βελτιώνει κτλ .
Ολα αυτά τα κάνει γιατί λέει οτι οι πρώτες που είχε φέρει τις πήρε πίσω απο τους πελάτες γιατί είχαν προβλήματα, έτσι αποφάσισε να βελτιώσεις τις κινέζικες.Δεν έχω πάρει κάποια σόμπα αλλά το είχα ψάξει αρκετά και είχα καταλήξει εκεί.
Μάλιστα έγραφε στο φόρουμ και ενημέρωνε για το τι έκανε, σε μία φωτό είχα δει και αναπτυξιακό της mikroelektronika :Laugh: 
Tις κόβο σαν τους σταθμούς τις AOYUE, που δεν είναι κινέζικοι αλλά γερμανοκινεζικοι
http://moshalis.skroutzstore.gr/p.So...KW.674082.html

----------


## vasilllis

> κοιταξε εμεις στο χωριο αρχες 2012 ειχαμε παρει μια σομπα πελλετ στην αρχη καλα αλλα εκαιγε πολυ πελλετ και δεν ζεσταινε ολο τον χωρο 75 τετραγωνικα περιπου και ετσι πηραμε ξυλοσομπα και ποιο οικονομικη και ζεσταινεσαι καλυτερα



χμμ.για πες και λεπτομερειες.
ποσα kw ηταν,ποσο εκαιγε?
Στα χαρτια το πελλετ ειναι σχεδον δυο φορες πιο οικονομικο.

----------


## dromilious

επισης απο οτι εχω ακουσει,μεγαλη σημασια στην θερμικη ενεργεια και καταναλωση του pellet παιζει και η ποιοτητα του.Οπως και το ξυλο,ετσι και αυτο πωλειται σε διαφορες ποιοτητες και φυσικα σε αναλογη τιμη.

----------


## stelios1991

απο το leroy πηρα και εγω μια ξυλοσομπα που την συνδεσα στα καλοριφερ και εχω χορτασει ζεστη στο σπιτι μου.μεγαλη προσοχη στα ξυλα που θα παρεις.πρεπει να ειναι στεγνα και και να βγαζουν φλογα,οπως η οξια νομιζω,και αλλα να κρατανε καρβουνο προκειμενου να διατηρειτε η ζεστη στο σπιτι

----------

leosedf (21-11-12)

----------


## katmadas

Για 80 - 100 τετραγωνικα οντως μονο αν ηταν ενιαιος χωρος.
Ουτε για ξυλο ουτε για πελετ θα ελεγα!
Υπαρχει και η δυνατοτητα πελετ με λεβητα στο μπαλκονι και παροχη σε σωματα που η καταναλωση ανεβαινει λιγο σε σχεση με την σομπα!
Αλλα αν ειναι να βαλεις 2 τοτε καλυτερα για λεβητα πελλετ!

Απο εμπειρια δικια μου ειμαι στον 2ο χρονο χρησης με σομπα 9κβατ πελλετ σε σπιτι 70 περιπου τετραγωνικα με τα υπνοδωματια κλειστα και ο συνδιασμος ζεστης-ευκολιας στην χρηση-καυσαερια-αποθηκευση-οικονομια ειναι αυτο που μετραει και οχι μονο η αποδοση σε ζεστη!

Η δικια μου ειναι κινεζικη αλλα εχω και εγω και ο πατερας στην Σερρες και ο θειος και ενας φιλος απο  και ειμαστε ολοι με κινεζικες.
Κανενα προβλημα και με τεραστιο χαμογελο απο ευτηχια!

Ο χειμωνας φετος δεν θα με ενοχλησει καθως  δεν σκεφτομαι καν τα εξοδα θερμανσης.
Κανονισα να παρω 1 τονο πελετ με 200 ευρω απο τον μαιο που ειναι και πιο φθηνα σε σχεση με τωρα και τον εχω στο μπαλκονι!
Οποτε θελω περνω ενα σακουλακι και το ριχβνω μες την σομπα...

Ο διπλανος φετος εβαλε λεβητα πελετ αν και πηγαινε για σομπα...
Ο απο κατω εβαλε σομπα..
Του χρονου βλεπω και τους υπολοιπους 4 της οικοδομης να κανουν το ιδιο αν δεν το κανουν απο φετος...

----------

leosedf (21-11-12)

----------


## DLS 33

Ξυλοσομπα παιδια....το ξυλο κανει "γλυκεια" ζεστη...αλλο πραγμα.
     Μεχρι περυσι ειχα το τζακι, εφετος πηρα μια ΠΡΟΜΕΤΕΗ (7-8KW) (μαντεμι απο πανω)   απο εναν βουλγαρο που εφερε μερικες εδω, με 120Ε.
Την ιδια σομπα την ειδα στα μαγαζια με 280-300+ Εuro.
    Αυτο ειναι η Ελληνικη τεχνη... :Smile: 
Καιει περιπου 2 κιλα την ωρα και ζεταιναινω 60ΤΜ ανετα.

----------

leosedf (21-11-12)

----------


## info@kalarakis.com

για το πέλετ έχω να πω ότι η απόδοση του εξαρτάτε απο το τι περιέχει μέσα. το καλύτερο και ακριβότερο ειναι αυτό που περιέχει καλαμπόκι ή άλλα δημητριακά
 Συνήθως έχει καλαμπόκι ενεργειακά είναι τρεις φορές καλύτερο από την οξιά. Μη σε τρομάζει η τιμή 320 ο τόνος σε τελική ανάλυση έρχεται πιο φτηνό γιατί καίει 2.5-3 φορές όσο το κούτσουρο.
Για τη σόμπα δες τις λεγόμενες ενεργειακές και ας μην έχεις σώματα καλοριφέρ.
Κάνουν καλύτερη εκμετάλλευση των καυσαερίων και δεν καταλήγει όλη η φωτιά στη καμινάδα
Αν μπορείς βάλε και από ένα σώμα στα λοιπά δωμάτια και το αποτέλεσμα θα είναι καταπληκτικό

----------

jthegreek (27-12-16), 

leosedf (21-11-12)

----------


## -nikos-

η σομπα πρεπει να = μην καπνιζει   [καθαρα κατασκευαστικο θεμα]
να χωραει μεγαλα ξυλα  [σχετικο με τον χρηστη πχ αν τα αγωραζει η αν τα μαζευει μονος του]
ο χωρος καυσης να ειναι σχετικος με τον χωρο που θα ζεστανουμε...[ο μεγαλος χωρος δεν ζεστενει περισοτερο,,,μην σας κοροιδεψει κανεις και σας πουλησει κανα τερας]

και πανω απο ολα να μην καιει πολλα ξυλα για να ζεστανει.[παλι κατασκευαστικο θεμα]







αν προκιτε για ξυλοσομπα οι καλυτερες ειναι οι Γαλλικες [γαλλικο μαντεμι]

και μετα ερχονται οι Ελληνικες..... διαφωρες στην τιμη = για μια μεση κατασταση 100-150ευρο Ελλας  500-700 Γαλλιας.


οι γαλλικες κατασκευαζωνται για χρηση στον χειμονα της Γαλλιας και του Καναδα 

οι Ελληνικες για να ψαχνεσε ποια ειναι καλη και ποια οχι.



να προσθεσω οτι τεραστια επιτυχεια ειχε αυτη εδω 
η μετατροπη στην Ελληνικης κατασκευης μαντεμοσομπα
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...=64063&page=18

----------

leosedf (21-11-12)

----------


## picdev

βρε νίκο που ξέρεις τη ποιότητα που έχει το μαντέμι? εγώ νομίζω οτι όλα είναι τούρκικα,
είχα ακούσει για το σουηδικό μαντέμι , ήταν λέει το καλύτερο , τώρα που να το βρεις?

----------

leosedf (21-11-12)

----------


## -nikos-

φενεται με το ματι,,,

τα τουρκικα-βουλγαρικα-Ελληνικα επειδη χρησιμοποιουν αμμο για αντικολυτικο στα καλουπια βρησκεις υπολυματα και τσαμπουκες απο τροχο στις γωνιες.

Το γαλλικο ειναι σαν χαρτι επιπεδο και λειο λογο ανωτερης τεχνικης χυτευσης και μιγματος.




συν οτι εχουν και αλλη εμφανηση πιο λιτη και καλοδουλεμενη 

συνηθως οι ''τζακοσομπες'' ειναι ετσι.

----------

leosedf (21-11-12)

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Επειδή ο λέβητας πέλλετ μάλλον απαγορεύεται να μπαίνει στο μπαλκόνι (σε ταράτσα ίσως), εγώ θα έβαζα σόμπα πέλλετ που συνδέεται με τα καλοριφέρ. Θεωρείται "μόνιμη" εγκατάσταση θέρμασνης και ως εκ τούτου μπορείς να αποκοπείς τελείως από το κεντρικό σύστημα θέρμανσης και φυσικά δεν πληρώνεις το πάγιο των 30%.
Εχεις και την ευκολία του πέλλετ και όχι το χαμαλίκι του ξύλου και γενικά είναι πιο καθαρή δουλειά.
Το μόνο μειονέκτημα είναι το αρχικό κόστος αγοράς που μπορεί να είναι 2000~2500€ συν τα έξοδα σύνδεσης με τα καλοριφέρ.

----------


## makatas

Όλα εξαρτώνται από την τιμή της καύσιμης ύλης και το που βρίσκεται η οικία.
Το ξύλο στο χωριό μου πωλείται 90-100 ευρώ ο τόνος (ψάξε λίγο γύρω από Θεσ/νίκη) και στην Αθήνα πάει πλέον 200 ευρώ ο τόνος.
Εγώ δεν θα έκανα πλούσιους τους π@π@ρες εδώ γύρω.
Ακριβό ξύλο στην περιοχή σου; Ψάξου με πέλετ αλλά πρόσεχε ποιότητα κλπ. Εγώ δεν τα εμπιστεύομαι ακόμα.Έχουμε αυτη τη συνήθεια στην Ελλάδα να τρέχουμε σε κάτι καινούριο και μετά να ανακαλύπτουμε ότι δεν συμφέρει τελικά.
Εγώ πάντως, για το εξοχικό στο χωριό, πήγα 6 μέρες και κόψαμε ξύλα 3 άτομα μόνοι μας. 12 τόνοι ξύλα στο οικόπεδο τώρα, μου αρκούν για 3 χειμώνες. Κουράστηκα αλλά άξιζε (είναι και γυμναστική).
 Τώρα δεν ξέρω κατά πόσο αυτό σε απασχολεί ειδικά αν είσαι μέσα από τη θεσ/νίκη. 
Απλώς θέλω να πω ότι οποιος έχει τη δυνατότητα να κόψει ξύλα στην περιοχή του φυσικά και νόμιμα, τότε γιατί να αγοράζει; Μια ξυλόσομπα και ίσως ένα τζάκι και γίνεται δουλειά σωστή.

----------


## -nikos-

ασχετο με το θεμα σομπας,,
κλιματιστηκο ινβερτερ ταξης Α με χρονοδιακοπτη λειτουργειας στο νυχτερινο τιμολογειο μονο της δεη.

η ποιο οικονομικη θερμανση για την διαρκεια της νυχτας.

----------


## taxideytis

Λοιπόν να τοποθετηθώ εκτενέστερα...
Εχω ένα εξοχικό 5αετίας με πολύ καλές μονώσεις παντού. Επειδή έιναι σε ημιορεινή περιοχή εξ αρχής προτιμήθηκε η θέρμανση με ξύλα. Απο το 2008. ξεκίνησα απο ενεργειακό τζάκι (κλειστό) με εμφανή την ανοξέιδωτη καμινάδα, και τοποθετημένο στο κέντρο σχεδόν του σπιτιού και όχι σε εξωτερικό τοίχο. 
Επίσης αγοράσθηκε μια κλασσική μαντεμένια στόφα. Εκέι έκανα πολλές κουβέντες μα τον κατασκευαστή στον οποίο κατέληξα μετά απο επίσης πολλές κουβέντες με εμπόρους πέριξ των Αθηνών. Ειπαμε 2008 άλλες εποχές. Το μυστικό λοιπόν στο μαντέμι να μην τα πολυλογώ έιναι το πάχος του τοιχώματος. Αυτό δεν φάινεται με την πρώτη αλλά φαίνεται απο το βάρος. Η ίδια στόφα μπορεί να ζυγίζει απο 120 μέχρι 170 κιλά (καμιά φορά και πάνω απο 200). (Οι εμαγιέ 50-60 εκεί)
εκεί λοιπόν στο ίδιο χυτήριο έιδα και το πάχος στο μαντέμι απο κατασκευή σε κατασκευή...

Όσο για τις γαλλικές προκειται για αριστουργήματα. Έπεσε πρόσφατα μιά στα χέρια μου (το 2005 αλλά τώρα την αξιοποίησα) και ζεσταίνω χαλαρά σπίτι με χάλια μονώσεις (ενοικιαζόμενο) στα 100 τετραγωνικά ανεβάζοντας θερμοκρασία στους 24 σε 6 ώρες με εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 13-14...οι Δοκιμές μέχρι εδώ πάνε...

Α για να μην παρεξηγούμαι η γαλλική latzarine είναι του 1900 με 1923 ...δεν γνωρίζω για πιο σύγχρονες.. :Smile: 

Βάρος στο μαντέμι λοιπόν...και επειδή προτιμώ κλασσικά τα ελληνικά προιόντα το τζάκι και η στόφα αγοράσθηκαν απο εδώ...
http://xytiriakarditsas.gr/

----------


## vasilllis

> Λοιπόν να τοποθετηθώ εκτενέστερα...
> Εχω ένα εξοχικό 5αετίας με πολύ καλές μονώσεις παντού. Επειδή έιναι σε ημιορεινή περιοχή εξ αρχής προτιμήθηκε η θέρμανση με ξύλα. Απο το 2008. ξεκίνησα απο ενεργειακό τζάκι (κλειστό) με εμφανή την ανοξέιδωτη καμινάδα, και τοποθετημένο στο κέντρο σχεδόν του σπιτιού και όχι σε εξωτερικό τοίχο. 
> Επίσης αγοράσθηκε μια κλασσική μαντεμένια στόφα. Εκέι έκανα πολλές κουβέντες μα τον κατασκευαστή στον οποίο κατέληξα μετά απο επίσης πολλές κουβέντες με εμπόρους πέριξ των Αθηνών. Ειπαμε 2008 άλλες εποχές. Το μυστικό λοιπόν στο μαντέμι να μην τα πολυλογώ έιναι το πάχος του τοιχώματος. Αυτό δεν φάινεται με την πρώτη αλλά φαίνεται απο το βάρος. Η ίδια στόφα μπορεί να ζυγίζει απο 120 μέχρι 170 κιλά (καμιά φορά και πάνω απο 200). (Οι εμαγιέ 50-60 εκεί)
> εκεί λοιπόν στο ίδιο χυτήριο έιδα και το πάχος στο μαντέμι απο κατασκευή σε κατασκευή...
> 
> Όσο για τις γαλλικές προκειται για αριστουργήματα. Έπεσε πρόσφατα μιά στα χέρια μου (το 2005 αλλά τώρα την αξιοποίησα) και ζεσταίνω χαλαρά σπίτι με χάλια μονώσεις (ενοικιαζόμενο) στα 100 τετραγωνικά ανεβάζοντας θερμοκρασία στους 24 σε 6 ώρες με εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 13-14...οι Δοκιμές μέχρι εδώ πάνε...
> 
> Α για να μην παρεξηγούμαι η γαλλική latzarine είναι του 1900 με 1923 ...δεν γνωρίζω για πιο σύγχρονες..
> 
> ...



τι διαφορα θα εχει αν:καψεις 15 κιλα ξυλο σε 200κιλα  μαντεμι με αποδοση 80% .
και 15κιλα ξυλο σε 130κιλα μαντεμι με αποδοαση 90%

----------


## taxideytis

το περισσότερο βάρος άρα περισότερο χονδρά τοιχώματα αποδίδουν περισσότερο με τα *ίδιας αποδοτικότητας ξύλα*..
άλλωστε η άνοδος της θερμοκρασίας γίνονται απο πολλές μικρές διαφορές...πχ στο κάψιμο ξύλων σημασία δεν έχει τόσο να έχεις πλούσια φλόγα αλλά κρατήσεις όσο μπορείς περισσότερο τα ξύλα σε μορφή κάρβουνου με την λιγότερη δυνατή τροφοδοσία αέρα...
Σκοπός απο ένα σημέιο και μετά δεν έιναι να κάψουμε αλλά να λιώσουμε τα ξύλα...εκεί πάιζει ρόλο το πάχος του τοιχώματος...Οτι πάιζει τον ρόλο αποθήκευσης θερμότητας...Μια εμαγέ σόμπα ή μια σιδερένια οταν σβήσει σε μια ώρα είναι κρύα...το μαντέμι μετά απο 4-5 ώρες...
Τα παραπάνω αποτελούν καθαρά εμπειρικές παρατηρήσεις μου.

----------

-nikos- (22-11-12)

----------


## -nikos-

_''Σκοπός απο ένα σημέιο και μετά δεν έιναι να κάψουμε αλλά να λιώσουμε τα ξύλα...εκεί πάιζει ρόλο το πάχος του τοιχώματος...Οτι πάιζει τον ρόλο αποθήκευσης θερμότητας...''




Α_ΚΡΙΒΩς ΕΤΣΙ !!!! οσο χωνδροτερα τοιχωματα τοσο μεγαλητερη οικονομια ξυλων στην ιδια αποδωση,

την ανοιγεις και παντα βρησκεις καρβουνα μεσα,,ακομα και μετα απο 8-10ωρες ''θαλπωρης''.

το ξυλο ''κανει κρατει'' οταν η θερμοκρασια του μαντεμιου φτασει στο υψος που πρεπει,,ενω το 
μαντεμι που ψυχεται γρηγορα ''χωνευει'' και τα ξυλα γρηγορα.
ομως ειπαμε οι γαλλικες 700+ ευρο οι Ελληνικες 120-150ευροπουλακια.

----------


## Panoss

Αυτό που υποθέτω, δεν ξέρω, δεν το 'χω ψάξει αλλά σίγουρα με λίγο ψάξιμο θα βρίσκεται κάπου στο ντερνέτ, είναι ότι όσο πιο χοντρό το μαντέμι ->τόσο μεγαλύτερη θερμοχωρητικότητα->τόσο μεγαλύτερες θερμοκρασίες θα πιάνει η σόμπα->άρα και τόσο καλύτερη καύση των ξύλων->μεγαλύτερη απόδοση.
Υπόθεση κάνω.

----------


## micalis

Η ΘΕΡΜΟΧΩΡΗΤΙΚΟΤΗΤΑ παιζει το ρολο του ΠΥΚΝΩΤΗ σε ενα ΤΡΟΦΟΔΟΤΙΚΟ,δηλαδη ΕΞΟΜΑΛΥΝΕΙ τιςδιαφορες απο τα μεγιστα και τα ελαχιστα.

----------

-nikos- (23-11-12)

----------


## k_palios

Ας πω και γω τη γνωμη μου σαν συμφορουμιτης. Στο σπιτι μας (100τμ, με μονωση στο ταβανι και σκεπη απο πανω, κουφωματα αλουμινιου καινουρια, διπλο τοιχο χωρις φελισολ ομως) στο χωριο (βορειο ευβοια, αρκετο κρυο το χειμωνα πιστεψτε με) βαλαμε καυστηρα πελλετ περσι τετοιο καιρο, 25kw ισχυς, γυρω στα 2500 ειχε ο καυστηρας, βαλε τωρα τετραοδη, εγκατασταση, θερμοστατη, καινουριο κυκλοφορητη, κοντα 4000 πηγε. Ο πατερας μου για να το τεσταρει στα μεγαλα περσινα κρυα, ειχε το θερμοστατη μερα-νυχτα στο 23 ακατεβατα, σκαζαμε απο τη ζεστη. Εκαιγε 60 κιλα πελλετ τη μερα με τετοιους ρυθμους. Γενικα ομως αν σκεφτειται οτι καιγαμε 1τονο πετρελαιο καθε 27 μερες, μηνα δεν εκλεινε ποτε, εκανε αποσβεση το εργαλειο σε μια χρονια. Φετος, που δεν εχει τοσα κρυα, καιει περιπου ενα τσουβαλακι 15 κιλα ημερησιως ισως και πιο λιγο, αλλα καιει μονο 14 ωρες τη μερα και ζεσταινει και το μποιλερ συνεχεια. Στη σομπα τωρα, μια φιλη μας πηρε μια καινουρια πελλετ 13,5kw 1400 ευρω σε σπιτι χωρις ιδιαιτερες μονωσεις, μονο με σκεπη, ουτε αλουμινια, ουτε φελισολ στους τοιχους, η σομπα πληρως αυτοματη, και το θερμοστατη στο 24 για 15 ωρες περιπου τη μερα, καιει 1 με 1,5 τσουβαλακι 15 κιλα ημερησιως, 80τμ σπιτι περιπου, αλλα δεν παει η ζεστη σε ολα τα δωματια λογω διαρυθμισης. Το συμπερασμα μου, καλη η ξυλοσομπα που λετε, πιο φθηνα θα σου ερθει, αλλα το πελλετ ειναι ευκολο, δεν ταιζεις καθε λιγο και λιγακι, αναβει μονη της οποτε την προγραμματισεις, καθαριζεται ευκολα, εχει πολλα πλεονεκτηματα. Ας μην αναφερω οτι το ξυλο δεν κανει τοσο καλη καυση και βγαζει μουτζουρες και αιθαλες και μολυνει λιγο περισσοτερο, τους πιο πολλους δε τους νοιαζει αλλα σαν μηχανικος πρεπει να το αναφερω. Επισης τα καυσοξυλα σε λιγα χρονια θα καταργηθουν αυτο ειναι σιγουρο, πρασινη αναπτυξη βλεπεις. Ελπιζω να βοηθησα

----------


## aktis

> τι διαφορα θα εχει αν:καψεις 15 κιλα ξυλο σε 200κιλα  μαντεμι με αποδοση 80% .
> και 15κιλα ξυλο σε 130κιλα μαντεμι με αποδοαση 90%



Δεν ειμαι μηχανολόγος αλλα απο μια μικρή εμπειρία απο λέβητες που εχω , ο βαθμός απόδοσης εξαρτάται απο τις διαδρομές 
που κανουν τα καυσαερια  και απο την σχεδίαση του θαλάμου καύσης . Σε έναν καλά σχεδιασμένο λέβητα ,ενεργειακό τζάκι ,  σόμπα κλπ τα καυσαέρια όταν βγαίνουν από το χώρο καυσης 
κάνουν 2 3 διαδρομές σε σωλήνες ανάκτησης της θερμότητας με αποτέλεσμα η θερμοκρασία των καυσαερίων στην καπνοδόχο να είναι σχετικά μικρή  

Επειδή λοιπόν οι έξτρα αυτές διαδρομές θέλουν κάποια επιπλέον ποσότητα υλικού για να κατασκευαστούν , ανεβάζουν το βάρος και το κόστος 
( με την προυπόθεση βέβαια να έχουν τον  ίδιο θάλαμο καύσης )
οπότε η βαρύτερη μοιάζει και καλύτερη ως προς το βαθμό απόδοσης , κάτι που θα φαίνεται στις μετρήσεις του βαθμού απόδοσης .


Η τάση είναι επίσης να γίνεται όσο το δυνατόν καλύτερη καύση ( λιγότερο μονοξείδιο , ρύποι  ) κάτι που προσπαθούν να πετύχουν οι ακριβές κατασκευές 
μετρώντας τη θερμοκρασία  καύσης , το είδος της φλόγας ,τη θερμοκρασία εξόδου των καυσαερίων ή χρησιμοποιώντας ακόμα και  αισθητήρα  λ , όπως στα αυτοκίνητα .  

εγώ θα έριχνα και  μια ματια και στο τι παίζει σε χώρες που έχουν κρύο και μεγαλυτερη εμπειρια σε αυτα ,γιατί το πελλετ σε μας είναι σχετικά καινούριο 

http://www.plus.de/Kaminoefen/Heizen...AAAAEq4_ME6DQ5

----------


## vasilllis

> Δεν ειμαι μηχανολόγος αλλα απο μια μικρή εμπειρία απο λέβητες που εχω , ο βαθμός απόδοσης εξαρτάται απο τις διαδρομές 
> που κανουν τα καυσαερια  και απο την σχεδίαση του θαλάμου καύσης . Σε έναν καλά σχεδιασμένο λέβητα ,ενεργειακό τζάκι ,  σόμπα κλπ τα καυσαέρια όταν βγαίνουν από το χώρο καυσης 
> κάνουν 2 3 διαδρομές σε σωλήνες ανάκτησης της θερμότητας με αποτέλεσμα η θερμοκρασία των καυσαερίων στην καπνοδόχο να είναι σχετικά μικρή  
> 
> Επειδή λοιπόν οι έξτρα αυτές διαδρομές θέλουν κάποια επιπλέον ποσότητα υλικού για να κατασκευαστούν , ανεβάζουν το βάρος και το κόστος 
> ( με την προυπόθεση βέβαια να έχουν τον  ίδιο θάλαμο καύσης )
> οπότε η βαρύτερη μοιάζει και καλύτερη ως προς το βαθμό απόδοσης , κάτι που θα φαίνεται στις μετρήσεις του βαθμού απόδοσης .
> 
> 
> ...



ετσι ειναι,με την διαφορα οτι στην ερωτηση μου το βαρος το εχει η μη αποδοτικη.
οποτε αν καψεις 15 κιλα ξυλα με αποδοση 80% υα παρεις ενεργειακα αποδοση 15-20%.
αν καψεις σε καλυτερης αποδοσης θα παρεις ενεργεια 15-10%.
σε οποιδηποτε μαντεμι το καψεις αυτο το ιδιο αποτελεσμα θα εχεις.η διαφορα θα ειναι αν στην μια καει σε 5 ωρες και η αλλη σε δυο.

----------


## ΠΕΤΡΟΣ Κ.

Καλά όλα αυτά με τα ξύλα, αλλά...
Το ξύλο δυστυχώς δεν μπορεί να δημιουργηθεί εύκολα από την φύση και ως εκ τούτου δεν θεωρείται ανανεώσιμη πηγή ενέργειας, όπως το πέλλετ. Το πέλλετ παράγεται κυρίως από αγριαγκινάρα και μια φυτεία αγριαγκινάρας δίνει κάθε χρόνο ξυλώδη μάζα για παραγωγή πέλλετ. Ουσιαστικά το καύσιμο πελλετ κάνει κύκλο (καύση πελλετ->διοξείδιο του άνθρακα->φωτοσύνθεση της αγριαγκινάρας->αύξηση φυτού->πελλετ κ.ο.κ.). Για αυτό θεωρείται ανανεώσιμη πηγή ενέργειας.

Οσο για το ξύλο σε λίγα χρόνια (ισως σε 2~3 το πολύ) θα υπάρχει πρόβλημα διάθεσης. Φανταστείτε οτι κάποτε χρειαζόμασταν 2~3 τόνους ξύλα για να ζεστάνουμε ένα δωμάτιο, το πολύ δύο με μια μασίνα. Σήμερα έχουμε την απαίτηση να ζεστάνουμε ολόκληρο το σπίτι με τον ίδιο τρόπο. Αυτό σημαίνει μέσο όρο 15 τόνους ξύλα ανα οικία.

----------


## makatas

Παιδιά στη θέρμανση δεν χρειάζονται υπερβολές. Διάβασα κάπου παρά πάνω για θέρμανση κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας. Κακά τα ψέματα, αλλά σε περιοχές που δεν πέφτουν κάτω από το 0 τη νύχτα και σε σπίτια που δεν μένουν παιδιά, δεν χρειάζεται να αφήνουμε αναμμένα καλοριφές/σόμπες/τζάκια. Ίσως ισχυιστείτε ότι σε κάποια χρειάζεται, αλλά αν θες να κάνεις οικονομία, τότε ξεκινάς από αυτό. Είσαι μέσα στα παπλώματα και στις κουβέρτες, σου χρειάζεται αλήθεια να είναι το σπίτι ζεστό; Άντε το πολύ να διατηρείς τα υπνοδωμάτια ζεστά, αν και πάλι αμφιβάλλω ότι χρειάζεται αφού είμαστε σαν κρεμμύδια όταν ξαπλώνουμε.
Όπως πάμε να κάνουμε οικονομία στη διασκέδαση, στο φαγητό, στην καλοπέραση, πρέπει να ανπτυξουμε και λίγο την οικονομία στη θέρμανση. Εγώ προσωπικά μέσα στο σπίτι, τους βαρείς χειμώνες κυκλοφορώ με πυτζάμες, τζάκετ και αν χρειαστεί ισοθερμικό...δεν έχω να δώσω λογαριασνμό σε κανέναν για το πως ντύνομαι μες στο σπίτι, σωστά; Και ό,τι γλυτώσω από θέρμανση καλό είναι (αλλά χωρίς υπερβολές πάντα). Όταν όμως έχεις να κάνεις με μικρά παιδιά, το πράγμα αλλάζει!

----------


## DLS 33

Να ρωτησω κατι, δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο η οχι, αλλα θελω να δοκιμασω.
   Επανω στην σομπα μας ξυλου, η επιφανεια ειναι απο μαντεμι...
   Αν εκει πανω, τοποθετησω μια πλακα μαντεμι 50 κιλα , (αντιβαρο απο ενα γεωργικο μηχανημα), θα εχει καμμια διαφορα ?

----------


## -nikos-

> Να ρωτησω κατι, δεν ξερω αν ειναι σωστο η οχι, αλλα θελω να δοκιμασω.
> Επανω στην σομπα μας ξυλου, η επιφανεια ειναι απο μαντεμι...
> Αν εκει πανω, τοποθετησω μια πλακα μαντεμι 50 κιλα , (αντιβαρο απο ενα γεωργικο μηχανημα), θα εχει καμμια διαφορα ?





πρεπει ολος ο χωρος καυσης να ειναι ''ντυμενος'' 
αυτο που λες θα λειτουργησει σαν ψυκτρα.

----------


## -nikos-

> Παιδιά στη θέρμανση δεν χρειάζονται υπερβολές. Διάβασα κάπου παρά πάνω για θέρμανση κατά τη διάρκεια της νύχτας. Κακά τα ψέματα, αλλά σε περιοχές που δεν πέφτουν κάτω από το 0 τη νύχτα και σε σπίτια που δεν μένουν παιδιά, δεν χρειάζεται να αφήνουμε αναμμένα καλοριφές/σόμπες/τζάκια. Ίσως ισχυιστείτε ότι σε κάποια χρειάζεται, αλλά αν θες να κάνεις οικονομία, τότε ξεκινάς από αυτό. Είσαι μέσα στα παπλώματα και στις κουβέρτες, σου χρειάζεται αλήθεια να είναι το σπίτι ζεστό; Άντε το πολύ να διατηρείς τα υπνοδωμάτια ζεστά, αν και πάλι αμφιβάλλω ότι χρειάζεται αφού είμαστε σαν κρεμμύδια όταν ξαπλώνουμε.
> Όπως πάμε να κάνουμε οικονομία στη διασκέδαση, στο φαγητό, στην καλοπέραση, πρέπει να ανπτυξουμε και λίγο την οικονομία στη θέρμανση. Εγώ προσωπικά μέσα στο σπίτι, τους βαρείς χειμώνες κυκλοφορώ με πυτζάμες, τζάκετ και αν χρειαστεί ισοθερμικό...δεν έχω να δώσω λογαριασνμό σε κανέναν για το πως ντύνομαι μες στο σπίτι, σωστά; Και ό,τι γλυτώσω από θέρμανση καλό είναι (αλλά χωρίς υπερβολές πάντα). Όταν όμως έχεις να κάνεις με μικρά παιδιά, το πράγμα αλλάζει!




συμφωνω και επαυξανω,,,


ασε που με το κρυο κανεις τον καλυτερο υπνο.

----------


## DLS 33

> πρεπει ολος ο χωρος καυσης να ειναι ''ντυμενος'' 
> αυτο που λες θα λειτουργησει σαν ψυκτρα.



οκ..
 Τοτε το μαντεμι τι ρολο παιζει στο πανω μερος της σομπας ? θα ηταν πιο καλα να ειχε λαμαρινα ?
 Τωρa εχει μiα πλακα μαντεμι 2cm 50Χ55 περιπου.

 εκει πανω ειπα να βαλω ακομα μια πλακα μαντεμι στρογγυλη ακομα....δεν θα κανει τιποτα? 
δεν θα "κραταει" πιο πολυ την ζεστη ?

ΥΣ. Μεσα στο χωρο καυσης εχει παντου μονωση με ειδικα τουβλα, κατι ασπρα....

----------


## -nikos-

η σομπα σου εχει το μαντεμι στο πανω μερος για να μην τρυπισει απο την θερμοτητα 
και το χτισιμο με το πυριμαχο υλικο το εχει για να κραταει την θερμοτητα [σαν πυκνωτης οπως ειπε και ενας φιλος,,]

παλια υπηρχαν κατι σομπες αλουμινενιες εξωτερικα και χτισμενες εσωτερικα,,ηταν πολυ πετυχημενες.


γενικα το χτισιμο εσωτερικα ειναι η ''φθηνη λυση''  
η ακριβη ειναι το χωνδρο μαντεμι.


για την πλακα που επιμενεις να βαλεις θα ειναι ενα ξενο σωμα που θα θελει το μεριδιο του απο την εκπεμπομενη θερμοτητα,,
και δεν θα προσφερει τιποτα.

----------


## geronimo

Καλησπέρα.Αν και το θέμα έχει τον τίτλο για σόμπες πέλλετ, να παραθέσω και εγώ την δικιά μου εμπειρία απο πέρυσι που εγκατέστηαα ξυλόσομπα στο διαμέρισμα και συγκεκριμένα αυτήν εδώ http://www.greekstoves.com/T27.html

Το διαμέρισμα είναι 87 τμ έχει καλή μόνωση (οικοδομή 2007) με ενιαίο χώρο το σαλόνι-κουζίνα-καθιστικό, και τα δωμάτια (βλέπουν) τον ενιαίο χώρο.

Σε εξωτερική θερμοκρασία 0-5 βαθμούς στο σαλόνι που έχω και την σόμπα έχω 25 βαθμούς C και στα δωμάτια 23 βαθμούς C, με περίπου 35 κιλά ξύλα το 24ωρο, μεσές-οξιά.

Επίσης κάνω και τα καλύτερα φαγητά στον φούρνο της σε γάστρα. :Wink: 

Να πώ ακόμη ότι έφτιαξα και μια ας το πω δεύτερη πλάτη στο πίσω μέρος της ξυλόσομπας με κενό 10 πόντους και είσοδο από κάτω έναν σαλίγκαρο ροής του αέρα όπου ένεργοποιήται από έναν θερμοστάτη επαφής κάπου ρυθμισμένος στούς 60 βαθμούς όπου όταν πιάσει την θερμοκρασία εισέρχεται ο αέρας στην πλάτη και βγαίνει από την πάνω μεριά τηε σόμπας ζεστός αέρας όπου διαχέεται στον χώρο.Μπορώ να πώ ότι έκανε πολύ καλή δουλειά.

Παραθέτω και αυτό για τα καυσόξυλα http://tro-ma-ktiko.blogspot.gr/2011...post_4551.html

----------


## DLS 33

ε αυτο λεω, να κανω το  πανω μερος πιο χονδρο , και αυτο που θα βαλω Μαντεμι ειναι !
θα εχει τελεια επαφη με την πλακα στο πανω μερος με πυριχη σιλικονη !

(το εβαλα αυτη την στιγμη που γραφω  και αρχισε να ζεσταινετε)
 θα δω μετα  ποση ωρα θα κανει να κρυωσει.....παντως αρχισε να ζεσταινεται.....

----------


## toni31

Για τους αναποφάσιστους έχετε να προτείνεται τίποτα? Ποιο θεωρείτε ότι είναι ποιο οικονομικό το ρεύμα ή το πελετ? Για σόμπα πελετ ποια θα προτείνατε διότι για κλιματιστικό έχω κατά νου. Φυσικά για θερμοπομπούς ούτε λόγος , πιστεύω είναι ασύμφοροι τουλάχιστον στην δικιά μου περίπτωση.

----------


## vasilllis

> Για τους αναποφάσιστους έχετε να προτείνεται τίποτα? Ποιο θεωρείτε ότι είναι ποιο οικονομικό το ρεύμα ή το πελετ? Για σόμπα πελετ ποια θα προτείνατε διότι για κλιματιστικό έχω κατά νου. Φυσικά για θερμοπομπούς ούτε λόγος , πιστεύω είναι ασύμφοροι τουλάχιστον στην δικιά μου περίπτωση.



Αν παρουμε σαν σοβαρη πληροφορια οτι ανεβαινει 20-30% το ρευμα ,τοτε πελλετ.

----------


## Panoss

Πιστεύω πρώτα πρέπει να κάνουμε μόνωση με τα γνωστά φύλλα πολυουρεθάνης.
Βέβαια θα μου πείτε, ακριβή, ξέρω γω 50 ευρώ/τμ.
Υπάρχει και μια πιο φθηνή, το thermoelastic, κάτι σαν μπογιά. Με αυτό περνας τους τοίχους, δεν το 'χω δοκιμάσει. Νομίζω βγαίνει 1,5 ευρώ/τμ.

----------


## wow

> Ας πω και γω τη γνωμη μου σαν συμφορουμιτης. Στο σπιτι μας (100τμ, με μονωση στο ταβανι και σκεπη απο πανω, κουφωματα αλουμινιου καινουρια, διπλο τοιχο χωρις φελισολ ομως) στο χωριο (βορειο ευβοια, αρκετο κρυο το χειμωνα πιστεψτε με) βαλαμε καυστηρα πελλετ περσι τετοιο καιρο, 25kw ισχυς, γυρω στα 2500 ειχε ο καυστηρας, βαλε τωρα τετραοδη, εγκατασταση, θερμοστατη, καινουριο κυκλοφορητη, κοντα 4000 πηγε. Ο πατερας μου για να το τεσταρει στα μεγαλα περσινα κρυα, ειχε το θερμοστατη μερα-νυχτα στο 23 ακατεβατα, σκαζαμε απο τη ζεστη. Εκαιγε 60 κιλα πελλετ τη μερα με τετοιους ρυθμους. Γενικα ομως αν σκεφτειται οτι καιγαμε 1τονο πετρελαιο καθε 27 μερες, μηνα δεν εκλεινε ποτε, εκανε αποσβεση το εργαλειο σε μια χρονια. Φετος, που δεν εχει τοσα κρυα, καιει περιπου ενα τσουβαλακι 15 κιλα ημερησιως ισως και πιο λιγο, αλλα καιει μονο 14 ωρες τη μερα και ζεσταινει και το μποιλερ συνεχεια. Στη σομπα τωρα, μια φιλη μας πηρε μια καινουρια πελλετ 13,5kw 1400 ευρω σε σπιτι χωρις ιδιαιτερες μονωσεις, μονο με σκεπη, ουτε αλουμινια, ουτε φελισολ στους τοιχους, η σομπα πληρως αυτοματη, και το θερμοστατη στο 24 για 15 ωρες περιπου τη μερα, καιει 1 με 1,5 τσουβαλακι 15 κιλα ημερησιως, 80τμ σπιτι περιπου, αλλα δεν παει η ζεστη σε ολα τα δωματια λογω διαρυθμισης. Το συμπερασμα μου, καλη η ξυλοσομπα που λετε, πιο φθηνα θα σου ερθει, αλλα το πελλετ ειναι ευκολο, δεν ταιζεις καθε λιγο και λιγακι, αναβει μονη της οποτε την προγραμματισεις, καθαριζεται ευκολα, εχει πολλα πλεονεκτηματα. Ας μην αναφερω οτι το ξυλο δεν κανει τοσο καλη καυση και βγαζει μουτζουρες και αιθαλες και μολυνει λιγο περισσοτερο, τους πιο πολλους δε τους νοιαζει αλλα σαν μηχανικος πρεπει να το αναφερω. Επισης τα καυσοξυλα σε λιγα χρονια θα καταργηθουν αυτο ειναι σιγουρο, πρασινη αναπτυξη βλεπεις. Ελπιζω να βοηθησα



Ti μαρκες  ειναι  καυστηρας - λεβητας ?  Προβληματα - εμπλοκες αντιμετωπισες καθολου ? Οι αναγκες καθαρισματος συντηρησης ποιες ειναι (Καιγεται τελειως το pellet ή μαζευεις και καρβουνακια εκτος σταχτης οπως αρκετοι )?  
( Πολλες οι μαρκες  ,λιγη η εμπειρια και ακομη λιγοτερη η πληροφορηση απο την αγορα μεχρι στιγμης για αξιοπιστες λυσεις   :Unsure:  )

----------


## toni31

Πήγα εχθές και είδα δυο σόμπες πέλλετ. 
1)      Ravelli R70 7kw 1700ε 
2)      Palazzetti Ecofire Scricciola 7kw 2000ε
  Μου ήρθαν λίγο ακριβές, πέραν από την τιμή όμως σαν σόμπες τι λένε? Έχω ακούσει ότι και οι δύο αυτές εταιρείες είναι αξιόλογες. 
  Καμία άποψη – εμπειρία – πρόταση σχετικά με το θέμα ή κάποια πρόταση με σόμπα?

----------


## katmadas

Πολυ ακριβες για 7αρες κιολας...

Εγω εχω αυτην

http://www.acalight.gr/index.php?pag...emart&Itemid=5

Την πηρα 1000...

Τωρα τηνεχει ο ιδιος προσφορα 700 ευρω!!!!

Βεβαια εγω την πηρα περισυ και με εβγαλε πραγματικα απροπροσοπο....

----------

leosedf (27-11-12), 

toni31 (25-11-12)

----------


## k_palios

Φιλε wow, αυτος ειναι ο καυστηρας, 25kw, δε τον πηρα απο αυτο το μαγαζι μη λετε οτι κανω διαφημηση, απλα εψαξα το μοντελο στο γοογλη. Απο συντηρηση, απλα καθε 4-5 μερες τον ξυνω να φυγει καμια καυτρα μη φανταστεις πολυ, και καθαρισζω και τον αισθητηρα λαμδα. Οσο για το αν αφηνει και καρβουνακια με τις σταχτες, εξαρταται. Το βαρυ χειμωνα που καιει συνεχεια και δε κανει μεγαλα διαλειματα (περσι ας πουμε) δεν εβγαζε τιποτα, μονο σταχτες καθολου καρβουνιλα. Τωρα με αυτο τον καιρο βγαζει λιγα καρβουνα γιατι ολη τη μερα καπνιζει και σιγοκαιει, μη φανταστεις ομως πολλα, στον ενα κουβα σταχτη αντε να ειναι 2 δαχτυλα τα καρβουνα σου λεω εγω. Εμπλοκες ειχα 2 φορες και αυτο γιατι αφησα το πελλετ να τελειωσει, με αποτελεσμα να παει η φλογα πολυ χαμηλα και να πιασει καρβουνιλα στην ακρη του κοχλια. Ολο το χειμωνα περσι που δουλεψε δε μας ενοχλησε καθολου. Φετος το σεπτεβρη το καναμε καθαρισμα καλο ομως ξεχασα να το πω. Τωρα πρωτη χρονια ειναι, αν παρουσιασει τιποτα προβληματα στο μελλον δε ξερω, γενικα ομως πολυ ευχαριστημενος. Το κακο ειναι οτι εδω στην Ελλαδα ουτε καυστηρες δε μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε, πρεπει ας πουμε αυτον να τον φερουν απο Πολωνιοα??? Στο βαφτισμα μονο ειμαστε καλοι, τον κινεζο τον κανουμε ιταλο , Ελληνα κ.ο.κ. Τελοσπανων, καλο χειμωνα. Αν το σκεφτειται ισως γι αυτο αυξησανε και το πετρελαιο, να πανε να αγορασουν ολοι πελλετ η ξυλο, να βαλει ο Ελληνας το χερι στην τσεπη, να κονομησουν οι εμποροι, να κινηθει η αγορα πελλετ και ξυλου και σε 2-3 χρονια θα ανεβει το πελλετ και αντε παλι. Ασε που ουτε πελλετ δε μπορουμε να φτιαξουμε, το 70% ειναι βουλγαρικο και ρουμανικο
http://www.ecosmartenergy.gr/index.p...oduct_id=29790

----------

wow (22-12-12)

----------


## γιωρυος

http://www.energ.gr/j15/index.php?option=com_kunena&view=topic&catid=66&id  =968&Itemid=53

----------


## toni31

> Πήγα εχθές και είδα δυο σόμπες πέλλετ. 
> 1)      Ravelli R70 7kw 1700ε 
> 2)      Palazzetti Ecofire Scricciola 7kw 2000ε
>   Μου ήρθαν λίγο ακριβές, πέραν από την τιμή όμως σαν σόμπες τι λένε? Έχω ακούσει ότι και οι δύο αυτές εταιρείες είναι αξιόλογες. 
>   Καμία άποψη – εμπειρία – πρόταση σχετικά με το θέμα ή κάποια πρόταση με σόμπα?



Τελικά επέλεξα Palazzetti Ecofire Scricciola 7kw άριστη!!!

----------


## katmadas

Aka energy σερρες....κινεζικες
Πηρε ο πατερας μου την προηγουμενη εβδομαδα 12αρα με 1000ευρω και ο αδερφος μου 9αρα με 700 ευρω...

----------


## giwrgosss

πολλά λεφτά ρε παιδιά ...


 πσ : και κάτι άκυρο ... στην αλασκα έχουν σόμπες πελετ ??  :Lol:

----------


## toni31

Το σπίτι που νοικιάζω έχει 60 μέτρα εσωτερικούς χώρους, με την σόμπα πέλλετ τους ζεσταίνω όλους και είναι και λίγο περίεργη διαμόρφωση. Από 3/12 έως 14/12 έφαγε 6σακιά (15κιλ το ένα ) δηλ. 6χ5ε=30. Επειδή έχει λίγο κρύο δεν θα την σβήνω καθόλου με αποτέλεσμα να τρώει ένα σακί την ημέρα, με βάση τους υπολογισμούς θα μου φάει όλο τον μήνα 115 ευρώ και το σπίτι 22ο C συνεχώς. Με το πετρέλαιο ήθελα πέρυσι 130ευρώ με οικονομικό κάψιμο (μπορώ να πω ότι το φλιζάκι το ήθελα) και φέτος +35% παραπάνω στην καλύτερη. Βέβαια στην πολυκατοικία αποφασίστηκε να μην ανάψουν καθόλου τον καυστήρα οπότε οι λύσεις μου ήταν και σχετικά λίγες.

----------


## tsimpidas

> πολλά λεφτά ρε παιδιά ...
> 
> 
>  πσ : και κάτι άκυρο ... στην αλασκα έχουν σόμπες πελετ ??





όχι δεν έχουν,, τρώνε ομως ωμό συκώτι φώκιας και ξεραμένο στον ήλιο  λίπος.

----------


## toni31

> όχι δεν έχουν,, τρώνε ομως ωμό συκώτι φώκιας και ξεραμένο στον ήλιο  λίπος.



Ο καλύτερος μεζές...

----------

tsimpidas (17-12-12)

----------


## Πατέντες

Αν και έχουν περάσει 4 χρόνια από το τελευταίο post, ήθελα να μου πείτε γνώμες σχετικά με το πέλλετ.
Εγώ έχω ξυλόσομπα 6 Kw σε 90 τετραγωνικά εδώ και 3 χρόνια. Στα πολλά κρύα, όταν η εξωτερική είναι κοντά στο 0°C, δεν ανεβάζει πάνω από 21°C.
Βέβαια δεν έχω καθόλου σπίτια γύρω γύρω και η μόνωση, που υπάρχει, δεν είναι και η καλύτερη.
Συνολικά όλο τον χειμώνα καίω γύρω στους 8 τόνους ξύλα, αν είναι 8 τόνοι αυτοί που μου φέρνουν οι έμποροι!!!
Επειδή όμως είμαι στο 3ο όροφο άρχισα να βαριέμαι την χαμαλίκα κάθε μήνα!!!
Τι γνώμες έχετε για την διαφορά στην θέρμανση και στο κόστους καυσίμου;

----------


## MacGyver

Είμαι εξολοκλήρου αντίθετος με αυτό τον τρόπο θέρμανσης η καλύτερα δηλητηρίασης των συνανθρώπων σου.
Επειδή όμως δεν μπορώ να το ελέγξω μιας και είστε πολλοί, εσείς που βαλθήκατε να πεθάνετε τον κόσμο στο πνεύμα της οικονομίας, θα σου έλεγα να δεις κάτι τέτοιο.

----------


## Πατέντες

> εσείς που βαλθήκατε να πεθάνετε τον κόσμο στο πνεύμα της οικονομίας



Μιλάς για αυτούς που καίνε έπιπλα και ότι μαλακία βρουν μπροστά τους;
Επίσης, ενώ αυτοί που καίνε πετρέλαιο με κακοσυντηρημένους καυστήρες....... είναι οι καλύτεροι;
Το μόνο καθαρό είναι το φυσικό αέριο.

----------

the_tech_guy (15-12-18)

----------


## mikemtb

> Αν και έχουν περάσει 4 χρόνια από το τελευταίο post, ήθελα να μου πείτε γνώμες σχετικά με το πέλλετ.
> Εγώ έχω ξυλόσομπα 6 Kw σε 90 τετραγωνικά εδώ και 3 χρόνια. Στα πολλά κρύα, όταν η εξωτερική είναι κοντά στο 0°C, δεν ανεβάζει πάνω από 21°C.
> Βέβαια δεν έχω καθόλου σπίτια γύρω γύρω και η μόνωση, που υπάρχει, δεν είναι και η καλύτερη.
> Συνολικά όλο τον χειμώνα καίω γύρω στους 8 τόνους ξύλα, αν είναι 8 τόνοι αυτοί που μου φέρνουν οι έμποροι!!!
> Επειδή όμως είμαι στο 3ο όροφο άρχισα να βαριέμαι την χαμαλίκα κάθε μήνα!!!
> Τι γνώμες έχετε για την διαφορά στην θέρμανση και στο κόστους καυσίμου;



Δηλαδή ΚΑΘΕ μέρα κουβαλάς μεσο ορο 50 κιλά ξυλα στον τρίτο ?? Omg, χαρά στο κουράγιο σου 

Στάλθηκε από ένα κινητό που χρησιμοποιεί Tapatalk

----------


## arel

γεια σας...

γνωρίζει κανείς για σόμπα pellet αν έχει κυκλοφορήσει, αν υπάρχει με συρτάρι στάχτης ;

----------


## mikemtb

> γεια σας...
> 
> γνωρίζει κανείς για σόμπα pellet αν έχει κυκλοφορήσει, αν υπάρχει με συρτάρι στάχτης ;



Αν γνώριζε κάποιος, θα σου απαντήσει στο άλλο θέμα που ρώτησες το ίδιο... 

Sent from my FIG-LX1 using Tapatalk

----------


## ^Active^

Τι εννοεις με συρταρι σταχτης???? Εχω σομπα πελλετ νερου

----------


## katmadas

ολες εχουν ...

----------


## the_tech_guy

> Επειδή όμως είμαι στο 3ο όροφο άρχισα να βαριέμαι την χαμαλίκα κάθε μήνα!!!



Τα κουβαλάς τα ξύλα στον τρίτο ;  :Huh:  Στην ίδια φάση είμαι και εγώ, τρίτος με ξυλόσομπα, και την βγάζω με αυτοσχέδιο 'ανεκλυστήρα' αν θες πες το. Πολύ απλό, εξαιρετικά φθηνό, και γλιτώνει άπειρο κόπο. Αν θες στέλνω φωτό.

----------


## Πατέντες

Δεν την έχω πλέον. Φέτος είναι η δεύτερη χρονιά χωρίς την σόμπα.
Αλλα σε καταλαβαίνω...

----------


## the_tech_guy

Αν επιτρέπεται... τώρα πως την βγάζεις   :Confused1:

----------


## Πατέντες

Μου εγκατέστησε ο σπιτονοικοκύρης αέριο.

----------


## ΜαστροΤζεπέτο

> Μου εγκατέστησε ο σπιτονοικοκύρης αέριο.



Σωθηκες φίλε !!! Και άνεση και οικονομικά και όλα τα άλλα περιττεύουν !!! Τέλος.

----------


## elektronio

Η δική μου εντύπωση είναι ότι το αέριο έχει περάσει στα ακριβά καύσιμα αφου έχουν συνδέσει την τιμή του με το πετρέλαιο το οποίο έχει πάλι ξεφύγει σε τιμή. Αν συνυπολογίσεις και τα πάγια του αερίου για τους καλοκαιρινούς μήνες που δεν το χρειάζεσαι ίσως να έρχεται στο ίδιο κόστος ή έστω πολύ κοντά.

Θεωρώ ότι το φτηνότερο καύσιμο είναι τα καυσόξυλα μετά το πέλετ μετά το ηλεκτρικό (διάφορες μορφές, αιρ κοντισιον στις περιπτώσεις που λείπεις πολύ απο το σπίτι) μετά το αέριο και τέλος το πετρέλαιο.
Δυστυχώς η άνεση στον χειρισμό τους είναι αντιστρόφος ανάλογη, οσο φτηνότερο τόσο περισσότερη ταλαιπωρία.

----------


## d.antonis

product_2429.jpgToν έχω από το 2011. SIME SOLIDA δεν θυμάμαι μοντέλο ,αλλά ζεσταίνει 90 τετραγωνικά μια χαρά. Ο δικός μου έχει πιο πολλές φέτες από αυτόν της φωτό. Έχω ξύλα απ'τις ελιές.

----------


## Πατέντες

Δυστυχώς, αν υπολογίσεις και το κλέψιμο στα ξύλα, στο τέλος κερδίζει η άνεση, μάλλον.
Αλλά το Pellet είναι άλλο κεφάλαιο.
Το ποιο οικονομικό είναι το clima. O βαθμός απόδοσης ενός κλιματιστικού δεν έχει σύγκριση.

----------


## the_tech_guy

> Μου εγκατέστησε ο σπιτονοικοκύρης αέριο.



Σώθηκες πραγματικά

----------

